# N.K.P.S: Villa Heil Nov '13



## perjury saint (Dec 31, 2013)

Day 3 of the N.K.P.S 1100 Belgium Tour and me n the Welly Queen are up with the lark and hotfooting it to the days first location and in keeping with the rest of the tours sites its a walk in!! Which was nice!!
We decide to work from the bottom up and find a huge collection of files and plans in the cellar all slowly but steadily decaying! NICE!! Up into the rest of the house and its just as good! Stacks of goodies left behind, pristine rooms that give the impression that the residents have popped down the shops and contrasting ones which give the impression that the house is about to fall down! And to top it all off a collection of stuffed birds!! Cant beat a bit of taxidermy!!
Enough waffle... Heres some pics from both of us... ENJOY!!

...VILLA HEIL...

...The Cellars...




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11357841963/http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/







...Ground Floor...




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11357756506/http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11357713395/ http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/




...Upstairs...







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11330006936/http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11330040534/http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11657082774/http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11357757796/http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11330006456/http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

Thanks for lookin' in... ​


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 31, 2013)

Taxidermy is a clear sign the explore was good! lovely stuff!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Dec 31, 2013)

Fab location and pic's!
Thanks. .


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 31, 2013)

Incredible site with so many features & brill images.


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 31, 2013)

wonderful stuff love it,those live rounds are a tad worrying tho......


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 12, 2014)

I missed this first time round! 
Stunning location, not the one I thought it was! 
Fantastic photos as always, its addictive just looking at them. Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Feb 13, 2014)

That is a lush place! There seem in general to be far more places left untouched and unmolested in Europe than in our own green and watery land! Nice report, cheers.


----------



## old goat (Feb 13, 2014)

Love this one,Thanks


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 15, 2014)

Wowzers! What a place! Mars and I need to get out of orbit and land in Europe! Cracking shots


----------



## cogito (Feb 16, 2014)

Ha, I remember that place... Found porn hidden away in what was clearly a teenagers bedroom!


----------

